# BLDC alternative to AGNI 95R?



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for a BLDC motor, that is similar in dimensions to AGNI 95R. Dimensions can be a little smaller (diameter 180mm, length (no axle) 95mm), and twice less powerful.
Does not seem like I am asking for impossible, but could not find anything...

Anyone knows of such motor? Or maybe there is a production EV or whatever, from which I could take the motor out?


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

What about revolt 160?


----------



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

Revolt 160 is too long and I don't believe it can deliver the power without overheating at low speeds. Also it is quite expensive for what it is. And I prefer an inrunner.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well they sell short version that is also cheaper. I think you wont find such inrunner, axial is only option (like agni) but not much choice there either. There is a reason why you can't find such small motor with low rpm and high power, it can be either high rpm, or big dimensions for given power. But I think revolt should do the job.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you checked the motors used in the Zero motorcycles?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What about this:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/motenergy-1302-water-cooled-brushless.html

Pair it with a Sevcon like this:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/sevcon-g7245.html
or this:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/sevcon-g9930.html


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-200.html

Guess this would be too powerful and expensive though


----------



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

Zero motor seems too large.

Loking in to RV-160-short, possibly could be an option, after serious mods.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

What kind of application is it for?
Torque/speed demands?


----------



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

ebike application, rated 3kW at ~1600 RPM, several times that for short peak.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=69545&start=25

So 10 kw continues for a pro short. should be enough i think. 

Just gear it down enough for your drive setup.


This might also be intresting : https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=69928

He got a custom motor from here http://www.transmag.com/index.html


----------



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup, they are interesting. That's why I posted on both.


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

Circuit, it isn't BLDC, but what about a Perm PMS120? They are the original Brammo Enertia motors and are dirt cheap. I bought 8 of them awhile back when Brammo was liquidating the old version and ended up only being able to sell them for $200-250. I see them come up on eBay every once in awhile.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

And what controller do you use with those PMS120's? Do you actually have one working?


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

I only ran one on a bench with a square drive controller, so I can't comment on how it would do in a vehicle. I would think the Adaptto controllers would fit it well. I pulled one of the motors apart as soon as I got it and it would be fairly easy to make a hall-sensor solution for them. Just ignore the funky encoder, fit halls, tune, and you're on your way.


----------

